# Germany Bundesliga 18-20 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 15, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
18 Nov 21:30 1 FC Kaiserslautern - Bayer Leverkusen 2.90 3.20 2.40 +50 
19 Nov 16:30 Borussia M'gladbach - Werder Bremen 2.55 3.20 2.70 +50 
19 Nov 16:30 1 FC Cologne - 1 FSV Mainz 05 2.63 3.20 2.63 +48 
19 Nov 16:30 SC Freiburg - Hertha BSC 2.63 3.20 2.63 +41 
19 Nov 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - 1 FC Nuremberg 1.68 3.60 5.00 +50 
19 Nov 16:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Hannover 96 2.30 3.30 3.00 +50 
19 Nov 19:30 Bayern Munich - Borussia Dortmund 1.63 3.60 5.50 +50 
20 Nov 16:30 VfB Stuttgart - FC Augsburg 1.42 4.25 7.50 +50 
20 Nov 18:30 Hamburger SV - 1899 Hoffenheim 2.42 3.30 2.80 +50


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 17, 2011)

*19 Nov 16:30 1 FC Cologne - 1 FSV Mainz *

Cologne has just 16 points and is 11th in the Bundesliga. They have won their points after 5 wins, 1 draw and 6 losses. At home they have 3 wins, 1 draw and 2 losses. The unpleasant home matches at the beginning of the campaign. In the last 3 home matches Cologne showed very good game, winning 3-0 against Augsburg and 2-0 against Hoffenheim and Hannover.
Mainz is not what it was in the last Bundesliga season. They are 14th with just 12 points. But away from home the team has just 1 loss, 1 win and 3 draws.
In the last 9 matches between those teams the home team wins, no matter which stadium they play on. I expect very interesting match, but given the statistics and moment form I expect Cologne to take this, odds are juicy.
Prediction: Cologne win
Bookmaker: bwin
Odds: 2.40


----------



## PokerFreak (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't wait Borussia to rip Bayern a new one.


----------



## PokerFreak (Nov 18, 2011)

Bundesliga 2
Hansa - St Pauli

After playing in Bundesliga 1 now Hansa is on its way to go to Bundesliga 3. They are 15th with just 11 points. Just 1 win, 8 draws and 5 losses. St. Pauli is 4th with 29 points. 9 wins, 2 draws and 3 losses. They have a real chance to be promoted. I dont think St pauli will have problems. They are fighting for promotion and want to stay as close as possible to the first teams. Away win is the most probable result and a juicy odds 2.35 can be found at some bookmakers.


----------

